# Post your (handmade) Etsy finds!



## sopapillas

I’ll start off with TunsLeather. I’ve been very vocal about the quality of Tuns in various threads asking about leather straps. They make some of the best custom straps I’ve come across for incredibly reasonable prices.
































(No, that’s not a real RM clasp. I got it off AliX and it came branded.)


----------



## Nokie

French goatskin strap custom notched by [email protected]


----------



## sopapillas

Nokie said:


> French goatskin strap custom notched by [email protected]
> 
> View attachment 16840148


I remember coming across Alex while browsing and was a little sticker shocked. Do you feel the quality justifies the price? Compared to say, a brand like Delugs. In my mind, there is only so much you can do with a strip of leather.


----------



## Nokie

I think his price vs his work was worth it. He took quite a bit of time to make sure everything measured out correctly, especially the notched middle section. He also gave me numerous leather options and sent me periodic emails on the strap progress.

Might be a bit of overkill, but I am normally a bracelet only guy, so when I do get a strap I try to find the best possible, especially if it needs to be custom made.

In the end I am very happy and satisfied with his work. He is currently making an Epson German leather strap for one of my Parmagiani watches, so I guess that means I will continue to be a repeat customer of his as the need arises........


----------



## sopapillas

Canvas from SimpleAStraps


----------



## watchmetoo

Tyme Leather


----------



## watchmetoo

Tyme Leather rally strap. Stock image but occasionally worn on my Speedy Pro


----------



## sopapillas

watchmetoo said:


> Tyme Leather
> 
> View attachment 16847560


That one looks very nice on the sub! Love the racing + speedy look as well


----------



## watchmetoo

sopapillas said:


> That one looks very nice on the sub! Love the racing + speedy look as well


Thanks. I’m impressed with the quality of these straps.


----------



## sopapillas

Saffiano from MrHaidukoff with perfectly matched stitching. Unfortunately they are Russia based and the shop has been down since the Ukraine situation.


----------



## Jetrider

Bespoke natos by Atelier Du Cuir…his work is absolutely superlative! You will not find better at any price.


----------



## sopapillas

Jetrider said:


> Bespoke natos by Atelier Du Cuir…his work is absolutely superlative! You will not find better at any price.
> View attachment 16848733


Very nice!! I believe the Etsy shop is simply named DuCuir, correct? DuCuir - Etsy

And are they single pass? I noticed a pretty steep price difference between their 2 piece straps and NATO style. Like ~$50 vs >$150 using what appears to be the same leather. Wonder why that is.


----------



## Jetrider

sopapillas said:


> Very nice!! I believe the Etsy shop is simply named DuCuir, correct? DuCuir - Etsy
> 
> And are they single pass? I noticed a pretty steep price difference between their 2 piece straps and NATO style. Like ~$50 vs >$150 using what appears to be the same leather. Wonder why that is.


I use single pass (Zulu) His straps range from $40 to $175 depending on the type of leather. His double pass (Nato) start at $55. Imo, his nicest leather is the Bridal as it patinas beautifully.


----------



## bigvic

Arrived today from Ukraine made by Pride and Bright, I’ve got a nice vintage Seiko chrono that’ll look the dogs danglies on this and have a Red Star bullhead on the way.


----------



## sopapillas

bigvic said:


> Arrived today from Ukraine made by Pride and Bright, I’ve got a nice vintage Seiko chrono that’ll look the dogs danglies on this and have a Red Star bullhead on the way.


Very nice bundt! You’ll have to post some pics of the chronos on that strap when you get a chance.


----------



## sopapillas

Curved end from SlipStreamStraps meant for Submariner. Handmade by the shop owner & just happens to fit several of my watches.






20mm BLACK Cowhide Leather Fitted curved Strap for Rolex - Etsy


Genuine Italian Calfskin leather Band/Strap compatible with Rolex Oyster perpetual date submariner, GMT, Explorer II Yachtmaster & Daytona • These straps are HIGH Quality Italian calfskin leather. • I am extremely proud of these straps and they are the best we have ever made. In time, I will be




www.etsy.com


----------



## munizfire

sopapillas said:


>


That looks like a Mustang 👀


----------



## sopapillas

munizfire said:


> That looks like a Mustang


Wow sharp eye!


----------



## munizfire

sopapillas said:


> Wow sharp eye!


2015 GT 50th Anniversary Package & Black Appearance Package?

I have a 2017 GT with Black Appearance and Yellow Jacket packages.









Yellow stitching to match the exterior color.











Going back to the main topic; thanks for mentioning TunsLeather. I'm in the market for some higher quality straps for a couple of my watches, and they seem to have some nice stuff at a reasonable price.


----------



## sopapillas

munizfire said:


> 2015 GT 50th Anniversary Package & Black Appearance Package?
> 
> I have a 2017 GT with Black Appearance and Yellow Jacket packages.
> View attachment 16875537
> 
> 
> Yellow stitching to match the exterior color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to the main topic; thanks for mentioning TunsLeather. I'm in the market for some higher quality straps for a couple of my watches, and they seem to have some nice stuff at a reasonable price.


Yes it’s a 50th anniversary appearance pkg, but I powder coated the emblems, wheels, and calipers and added the roush hood vents. Also lowered/intake/exhaust/tune. Lowering it was supremely dangerous, the spring compressor I borrowed from autozone did _not_ fit the springs. Had 3 other buddies and myself put our body weights on them to compress them. I swear if one of them popped it would’ve caused some serious damage lol.

Tuns is fantastic though! I’ve gotten like 20 straps from them. I bought my first from him when he had like 100 sales a year ago and they’re at like 2000+ now. The quality sells!


----------



## rokman

@sopapillas hi looking at tuns' rallye strap for my carrera, do you happen to have a photo of that rallye mounted on anything? Thanks


----------



## sopapillas

rokman said:


> @sopapillas hi looking at tuns' rallye strap for my carrera, do you happen to have a photo of that rallye mounted on anything? Thanks


Hey yes, I originally got it for my Zelos Skyraider. Is there a particular color you want to see it on? Happy to toss it on something else (if it’s 22mm).


----------



## Time Exposure

My favorite strap maker on Etsy is Dan Barr of RedRockStraps. He makes custom canvas straps, and they are the best I have seen. Dan is a "collector" of vintage canvas military bags, and comes up with some interesting stuff. Most of his clients just want a particular color but some like the idea of vintage canvas. I am one who not only prefers the vintage canvas, but I seek out some examples of the stenciling found on many of the bags. So far I have ordered seven straps (six canvas and one Alcantara).

I have two favorites. The first is a 20mm strap, cut from a Flyer's Kit Bag (U.S. Air Force). It dates to July, 1969.








I had it cut to show the date, and had the U.S. stencil featured on the keeper. I wore it on an IWC Pilot chronograph while I had it. It dawned on me that this is the perfect strap for an Omega Speedmaster Professional chronograph, not only for it's 20mm lug width, but because the U.S. landed on the moon in July, 1969! Talk about wanting a watch to pair with a strap! Unfortunately, values for period-correct caliber 321 Speedy Pros has "shot to the moon," and I may never afford one now.








The other strap is from an unusual bag. Dan, through his experience and knowledge, was able to determine the canvas bag from which this strap was cut dates to WWI or earlier.








(Canvas at the top of the photo)

The style of the bag, and the weave of the material were the clues that it is not cotton but most likely flax linen yarn. There was only a name stenciled on this bag, and Dan incorporated part of the name on the back of the strap.








Edit: just noticed the difference in color of the straps versus the raw material. My strap pics were taken under indoor lighting. The actual colors matched the photos of the raw material that Dan sent to me.


----------



## Melissakis

I would recommend Vlad's straps. He is very skilled but also very helpful to get the German WWII canvas for me from eBay and turn it into this beautiful strap. Unfortunately customs and shipping fees skyrocket the end price, but if I ever wanted a new special strap, he would be my first choice again.


----------



## rokman

sopapillas said:


> Hey yes, I originally got it for my Zelos Skyraider. Is there a particular color you want to see it on? Happy to toss it on something else (if it’s 22mm).


thanx so much for the pic. 

i wouldn't like to impose any more but my carrera is black so if you have anything along the lines of black chronograph with white central seconds counter and isn't much trouble...

cheers


----------



## sopapillas

Time Exposure said:


> My favorite strap maker on Etsy is Dan Barr of RedRockStraps. He makes custom canvas straps, and they are the best I have seen. Dan is a "collector" of vintage canvas military bags, and comes up with some interesting stuff. Most of his clients just want a particular color but some like the idea of vintage canvas. I am one who not only prefers the vintage canvas, but I seek out some examples of the stenciling found on many of the bags. So far I have ordered seven straps (six canvas and one Alcantara).
> 
> I have two favorites. The first is a 20mm strap, cut from a Flyer's Kit Bag (U.S. Air Force). It dates to July, 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it cut to show the date, and had the U.S. stencil featured on the keeper. I wore it on an IWC Pilot chronograph while I had it. It dawned on me that this is the perfect strap for an Omega Speedmaster Professional chronograph, not only for it's 20mm lug width, but because the U.S. landed on the moon in July, 1969! Talk about wanting a watch to pair with a strap! Unfortunately, values for period-correct caliber 321 Speedy Pros has "shot to the moon," and I may never afford one now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other strap is from an unusual bag. Dan, through his experience and knowledge, was able to determine the canvas bag from which this strap was cut dates to WWI or earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Canvas at the top of the photo)
> 
> The style of the bag, and the weave of the material were the clues that it is not cotton but most likely flax linen yarn. There was only a name stenciled on this bag, and Dan incorporated part of the name on the back of the strap.


Oh wow, I’ve come across RedRockStraps but didn’t realize he used actual vintage canvas bags! They look fantastic. Durability and finishing and everything is good?

And those straps of yours better be properly sized with one hole!


----------



## Time Exposure

sopapillas said:


> Oh wow, I’ve come across RedRockStraps but didn’t realize he used actual vintage canvas bags! They look fantastic. Durability and finishing and everything is good?
> 
> And those straps of yours better be properly sized with one hole!


Quality is great. I wear them frequently but not if I expect to sweat much. Lately we have had several days of triple-digit heat, so the watches are on metal bracelets. Canvas has a tendency to develop odors over time, but I haven't noticed yet. When they do, I'll remove the spring bars and buckle, and throw them in a delicates bag or a sock and wash them in cold water and line-dry for a few days.

Dan (proprietor) does not suggest a single-hole strap for a variety of reasons: error in measurement, tendency for wrist size to change in heat and cold, etc. However, I assured him my wrist does not change much if any from winter to summer, and like a good tailor I measured twice. For each strap I measure for the hole placement on the specific watch, since hole placement will vary depending on the size of the watch. I have never had an issue with my specific measurement for a single hole. They have all fit perfectly. 

Dan is an excellent communicator, which helps the understanding on both sides. He also has hints for strap care, like recommending a certain product available at a craft store to prevent fraying of the holes (I forget what it's called). He is careful to explain the process so I know what to expect if I request particular stencil from the bag to transfer to the strap. Dan is also very selective with the canvas and will not use an area of the vintage bags if it appears worn.

If you were to design a custom strap, I would first buy a strap with at least five different holes. Then you'll know how the canvas strap fits at the spring bar, which allows you to precisely measure where the hole goes. I was actually between holes in terms of a perfect fit, and carefully estimated exactly where I wanted one hole. It turned out perfectly, but again, I took the measurement from a RedRockStrap mounted on the watch for which I wanted the new strap. And when I say I measured twice, it was probably more like five times!

Another tip is if you order multiple straps for multiple watches with different lug widths, I would first get the strap for the watch with the smaller/narrower lugs. That way, when you order for a watch with wider lugs, at least your first strap will fit, allowing you to know where the hole should go for that specific watch. If your custom request turns out to be the wrong placement (and fit), I personally would abandon the effort and "eat" the mistake, though I'm sure Dan would rather make you happy with the end result by making another hole end strap from the same fabric.


----------



## sopapillas

Time Exposure said:


> Quality is great. I wear them frequently but not if I expect to sweat much. Lately we have had several days of triple-digit heat, so the watches are on metal bracelets. Canvas has a tendency to develop odors over time, but I haven't noticed yet. When they do, I'll remove the spring bars and buckle, and throw them in a delicates bag or a sock and wash them in cold water and line-dry for a few days.
> 
> Dan (proprietor) does not suggest a single-hole strap for a variety of reasons: error in measurement, tendency for wrist size to change in heat and cold, etc. However, I assured him my wrist does not change much if any from winter to summer, and like a good tailor I measured twice. For each strap I measure for the hole placement on the specific watch, since hole placement will vary depending on the size of the watch. I have never had an issue with my specific measurement for a single hole. They have all fit perfectly.
> 
> Dan is an excellent communicator, which helps the understanding on both sides. He also has hints for strap care, like recommending a certain product available at a craft store to prevent fraying of the holes (I forget what it's called). He is careful to explain the process so I know what to expect if I request particular stencil from the bag to transfer to the strap. Dan is also very selective with the canvas and will not use an area of the vintage bags if it appears worn.
> 
> If you were to design a custom strap, I would first buy a strap with at least five different holes. Then you'll know how the canvas strap fits at the spring bar, which allows you to precisely measure where the hole goes. I was actually between holes in terms of a perfect fit, and carefully estimated exactly where I wanted one hole. It turned out perfectly, but again, I took the measurement from a RedRockStrap mounted on the watch for which I wanted the new strap. And when I say I measured twice, it was probably more like five times!
> 
> Another tip is if you order multiple straps for multiple watches with different lug widths, I would first get the strap for the watch with the smaller/narrower lugs. That way, when you order for a watch with wider lugs, at least your first strap will fit, allowing you to know where the hole should go for that specific watch. If your custom request turns out to be the wrong placement (and fit), I personally would abandon the effort and "eat" the mistake, though I'm sure Dan would rather make you happy with the end result by making another hole end strap from the same fabric.


Thanks for all the tips! I’m a big fan of canvas straps and may end up getting one once I decide which watch it would pair well with. Khaki color would go well with SARB017 and Hamilton perhaps?

My wrist definitely changes too much for a single hole, haha.

It is also very good to hear his customer service is excellent. That is a big reason why I do strongly advocate for TunsLeather, and is very important! How long did it take for you to receive your straps? From order to receipt


----------



## sopapillas

rokman said:


> thanx so much for the pic.
> 
> i wouldn't like to impose any more but my carrera is black so if you have anything along the lines of black chronograph with white central seconds counter and isn't much trouble...
> 
> cheers


I actually had a Carrera as well but I’ve sold it and can’t model it anymore. I’ll have to look in my box once I get back and see if anything might work.


----------



## Time Exposure

sopapillas said:


> Thanks for all the tips! I’m a big fan of canvas straps and may end up getting one once I decide which watch it would pair well with. Khaki color would go well with SARB017 and Hamilton perhaps?
> 
> My wrist definitely changes too much for a single hole, haha.
> 
> It is also very good to hear his customer service is excellent. That is a big reason why I do strongly advocate for TunsLeather, and is very important! How long did it take for you to receive your straps? From order to receipt


My custom orders take about a month. I show I ordered one on June 5 this year and it came July 5. Of course, Dan can give you a better idea of what to expect depending on how many orders he has pending.


----------



## sopapillas

Just got another one in from Tuns. 19mm turquoise maya leather to match my new NB1060. Shade gets very close and love how the texture matches with the dial.


----------



## rokman

sopapillas said:


> Just got another one in from Tuns. 19mm turquoise maya leather to match my new NB1060. Shade gets very close and love how the texture matches with the dial.


Beautiful watch and strap, I haven't ordered from tuns yet but will definitely do, and seeing your pic I can easily picture my GS with this strap.

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil

Slipstreamstraps on Etsy are awesome. Leather is high quality and pricing is amazingly around $30-40. I have 3 crazy horse leather and 1 nubuck and couldn’t be happier with them.


----------



## Time Exposure

Just got a strap from Chris Bale of CBailLeather on Etsy. The workmanship is superb, communication was excellent, and for me Chris was willing to do the ever-risky one hole strap. This is Horween Shell Cordovan in black with white stitch. 
















For those who don’t know, Horween is the very best Shell Cordovan in the world, and it is among the more expensive leathers to use for watch straps. So the strap wasn’t cheap, but given the material and quality of work I think the price is in line.

My link isn’t working. Just search “cbailleather” on Etsy.


----------



## time_lizard

Yellow-black "racing strap" from PallAtelier from Romania matching to my newly acquired Hamilton Khaki Field Pilot.
Made to measure for Hamilton's awkward 21 mm lug width.


----------



## time_lizard

A vintage canvas-leather strap from SherpLeatherwork from Poland I am extremely happy with.
I like the heavy presence, the thickness and the sealed sides.
Fits to the dominance of the Victorinox Airboss Mach 4.


----------



## sopapillas

Time Exposure said:


> Just got a strap from Chris Bale of CBailLeather on Etsy. The workmanship is superb, communication was excellent, and for me Chris was willing to do the ever-risky one hole strap. This is Horween Shell Cordovan in black with white stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don’t know, Horween is the very best Shell Cordovan in the world, and it is among the more expensive leathers to use for watch straps. So the strap wasn’t cheap, but given the material and quality of work I think the price is in line.
> 
> My link isn’t working. Just search “cbailleather” on Etsy.


Haven’t checked this thread in a while, Tapatalk isn’t great with notifications…

That looks fantastic! I haven’t bitten the bullet on a cordovan strap yet since the prices are so much higher (and I’ve been happy with other leathers). How does it compare to the standard chromexcel?


----------



## Time Exposure

sopapillas said:


> Haven’t checked this thread in a while, Tapatalk isn’t great with notifications…
> 
> That looks fantastic! I haven’t bitten the bullet on a cordovan strap yet since the prices are so much higher (and I’ve been happy with other leathers). How does it compare to the standard chromexcel?


I haven’t purchased a chromexcel strap so I cannot offer an opinion. Horween Shell Cordovan is considered the finest, so I started with it and I love it.


----------



## agravelle

Nokie said:


> French goatskin strap custom notched by [email protected]
> 
> View attachment 16840148


Looking good! Glad you're still enjoying it. Cheers!


----------



## munizfire

sopapillas said:


> Just got another one in from Tuns. 19mm turquoise maya leather to match my new NB1060. Shade gets very close and love how the texture matches with the dial.


wow, that's a GORGEOUS watch.
I've been meaning to get that exact same strap for my Ginza. If you get tired of it, let me know, lol.


----------



## time_lizard

"Two-hole" leather strap from Pall in Romania. 
No problem, they made it to fit my 21mm Hamilton 😁

Pall Atelier


----------



## sopapillas

time_lizard said:


> "Two-hole" leather strap from Pall in Romania.
> No problem, they made it to fit my 21mm Hamilton
> 
> Pall Atelier
> 
> View attachment 17054736
> 
> 
> View attachment 17054737


That is an interesting buckle design! Looks great on the Hammy


----------



## time_lizard

sopapillas said:


> That is an interesting buckle design! Looks great on the Hammy


The hidden secret: you can unscrew the pin into different locations to adapt the length


----------



## sopapillas

I just ordered this strap from DNleatherhandmade for my NB1060 and asked for silver thread and he graciously sent me some options but now it’s making my brain hurt trying to decide. Which thread color do you guys think would look best?









DNleatherhandmade - Etsy


Shop Handmade leather goods, Do follow the request by DNleatherhandmade located in Nghệ An, Vietnam. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




www.etsy.com


----------



## Time Exposure

sopapillas said:


> I just ordered this strap from DNleatherhandmade for my NB1060 and asked for silver thread and he graciously sent me some options but now it’s making my brain hurt trying to decide. Which thread color do you guys think would look best?


If moving left to right and numbering them in order, use #2. It's grey enough to match the hardware, and blue-ish enough to blend well with the dial and the leather you chose (and what an excellent choice that is!). #1 is not a great match, #3 is too dark. #4 is close, but a bit dark and a little too taupe-y.


----------



## sopapillas

Time Exposure said:


> If moving left to right and numbering them in order, use #2. It's grey enough to match the hardware, and blue-ish enough to blend well with the dial and the leather you chose (and what an excellent choice that is!). #1 is not a great match, #3 is too dark. #4 is close, but a bit dark and a little too taupe-y.


That’s what I thought I just needed an internet stranger to agree, thanks ha


----------



## Time Exposure

sopapillas said:


> That’s what I thought I just needed an internet stranger to agree, thanks ha


Any time.
And I think our cats are related.


----------

